# jailbait



## chagou

je comprend ce que ca veut dire mais je trouve pas de mot en francais.
C'est pour les jeunes (filles généralement) qui n'ont pas atteint la majorité sexuelle


----------



## cropje_jnr

En fait, il s'agit d'un(e) partenaire sexuel(le) mineur(e), ou par extension un(e) mineur(e) que quelqu'un trouve attirant(e).

Quant à un équivalent français, je bloque... 

Ce lien semble indiquer que l'on garde ce terme tel quel. Alors en attendant l'avis des autres...


----------



## SwissPete

Appât / amorce de prison ?
 Ça ne sonne pas très bien...


----------



## marcolo

Je propose bêtement "lolita", dont voici la définition de wiktionary :

Adolescente ou jeune femme qui plait de par son extrême jeunesse.

Ce qui me semble être l'expression française la plus proche, et extrêmement utilisée (cf chanson d'Alisée). Je rajouterai à cette définition qu'une lolita est provocante/allumeuse.


----------



## BigRedDog

SwissPete said:


> Appât / amorce de prison ?
> Ça ne sonne pas très bien...



- Un *ticket *pour la prison!

ou qquefois: un aller-simple pour la prison (mais ticket est plus sympa qui fait référence au flirt .. "avoir un ticket")


----------



## Saxo

speech moralisateur issu d'un dialogue (quasi engueulade entre deux potes)

You know what? I came down here for a reason, all right? And I know you think it’s stupid but guess what, it’s not. So you go ahead and get loaded tonight and catch syphilis from whatever “skanky” *jailbait* random hooker or whore you can find on the street, but I’m going back to the hotel.

quelle est la signification de jailbait ? (j'ai pas trouvé)


----------



## Gutenberg

*jailbait:* a girl under the age of consent with whom sexual intercourse is unlawful and constitutes statutory rape.


----------



## can_tante

"*jailbait*" originally refers to a very young girl (with whom sex is illegal)
here it means a beautiful young woman. you can use "*chick*" instead.


----------



## Padraig

can_tante said:


> here it means a beautiful young woman. you can use "*chick*" instead.



I think not!


----------



## can_tante

I think you should give a reason or some explanation.

what do you use instead of jailbait ?


----------



## MsNina

Gutenberg is right. 'Jailbait' specifically means someone young enough so that, if you were to have sex with him/her, you'd end up in jail. It does carry the connotation of someone very attractive who you would like to have sex with... but can't because it would be illegal.


----------



## Padraig

In English I would use _jailbait_. I do not know a similar French expression.

But my point was that in the passage quoted (or, indeed, in general usage) it does not mean a beautiful young woman; it simply means an underage girl who is available for sex.


----------



## Gargamelle

I don't think "jailbait" and "chick" are synonymous, either.  Why?  Because "jailbait" retains the specific meaning of  a sexually attractive _girl under the age of consent_ who most likely looks older than she really is.  She's "jailbait" because she's tempting, but a man could go to jail for having sex with her.  

"Chick" is a young woman usually beautiful (but not always), her exact age being irrelevant, and without the connotation of temptation.  

Gargamelle


----------



## can_tante

If you are talking about the original meaning of the word, you are certainly right. Besides, you are saying what I said.

But the word jailbait now has a wider acceptation (well I've got this impression), and it can refer to whatever young girl/woman, usually beautiful and attractive (but not necessarily), of whatever age (though young enough from the viewpoint of the speaker).
In Chalie Wilson's war, one of the angels is dubbed as Jailbait, though she is not at all such an underage girl (and you wouldn't go to jail because of sex with her ). 

As to the quoted sentence, jailbait is used to underline the young age of the women. and I was wrong saying "chick" could be used instead .


----------



## Saxo

can_tante said:


> If you are talking about the original meaning of the word, you are certainly right. Besides, you are saying what I said.
> 
> But the word jailbait now has a wider acceptation (well I've got this impression), and it can refer to whatever young girl/woman, usually beautiful and attractive (but not necessarily), of whatever age (though young enough from the viewpoint of the speaker).
> In Chalie Wilson's war, one of the angels is dubbed as Jailbait, though she is not at all such an underage girl (and you wouldn't go to jail because of sex with her ).
> 
> As to the quoted sentence, jailbait is used to underline the young age of the women. and I was wrong saying "chick" could be used instead .



Not a problem ! I was looking for a french word, not an english word !  
But no problem, it's adaptated. I translated it and the form isn't so important.
Thank you for all


----------



## RuK

Jailbate is* never* used for a woman of any age. It is always a girl under 15. It is absolutely NOT synonymous with chick.

I suggest "une lolita" but this doesn't give the full idea that the girl is tempting but dangerous, because sleeping with her can get you into prison.


----------



## Gargamelle

Yes, "jailbait" puts the emphasis on the girl's youth.

How did you adapt/translate it, by the way?

G


----------



## Saxo

Les adaptations françaises sont nombreuses pour respecter ce qui a été dit.
- une ado
- une môme de quinze ans
- une mineure

ou toutes les qualifications possibles


----------



## laudace

The term jailbait has always been used around these circles as meaning, as several have already suggested, one with whom sex would be illegal.  It is a compound word:  she is bait which, if taken, will land you in jail.  She is a minor, under the age of consent.

Also, let's not miss the term "skanky' which would NEVER be used to refer to an attractive woman, young or otherwise.  The term skank was used in True Lies, by the way.  "And I'm not just talkin' about the skanks, either."  The term means a female who is dirty, ugly or sluttish, in appearance or in behavior.  In French, I'd heard the phrase, "une sale petite garce."

Hope this helps.  Bonne journée (and avoid skanky jailbait). ;


----------



## RuK

So you go ahead and get loaded tonight and catch syphilis from whatever “skanky” jailbait random hooker or whore you can find on the street, but I’m going back to the hotel.

Roughly (I'm not native)
Vas-y, toi -- bois, attrape-toi une MST avec une petite pute, genre une lolita crade que tu ramasseras dans la rue. Mais moi, je rentre à l'hôtel.


----------



## Saxo

Gargamelle said:


> Yes, "jailbait" puts the emphasis on the girl's youth.
> 
> How did you adapt/translate it, by the way?



It's for a film and a part of the dialog was off. So I didn't translate all, I just said "chopper la syphilis grace a la première pute ramassée au coin de la rue" or something very similar (I don't have my text under the eyes).



RuK said:


> So you go ahead and get loaded tonight and catch syphilis from whatever “skanky” jailbait random hooker or whore you can find on the street, but I’m going back to the hotel.
> 
> Roughly (I'm not native)
> Vas-y, toi -- bois, attrape-toi une MST avec une petite pute, genre une lolita crade que tu ramasseras dans la rue. Mais moi, je rentre à l'hôtel.


Nice ! Thank you for the idea. I'll see if it goes with the lips !
nice translation


----------



## MsNina

'Jailbait' normally would mean that the girl is so pretty that you want to sleep with her even though she's underage. But her very youth could be the bait, which is how I'm understanding in this sentence, with the adjective 'skanky'.
I agree that 'lolita' is a good translation.

I'd also just like to say 'EW' for the profound misogyny of this sentence!


----------



## funnyhat

RuK said:


> Jailbate is* never* used for a woman of any age. It is always a girl under 15. It is absolutely NOT synonymous with chick.
> 
> I suggest "une lolita" but this doesn't give the full idea that the girl is tempting but dangerous, because sleeping with her can get you into prison.


 
One quibble - the age of sexual consent can vary from one place to another, so a 16-year-old might be "jailbait" in some places.


----------



## Reiser

J'écrirais "mineure et allumeuse"… Qu'en pensez-vous?


----------



## Babu27

You could translate "a jailbait" with "un pousse-au-crime".
This word insists on the the strong attractive power of the bait that will make you break the law for it.
Don't know if i'm clear on that point, tell me


----------



## franc 91

cette fille-là c'est une piège à....?


----------



## Babu27

"Cette fille là, c'est un pousse-au-crime" marche très bien


----------



## dratuor

RuK said:


> So you go
> ahead and *get loaded* tonight and
> catch syphilis from whatever
> “skanky” jailbait random hooker
> or whore you can find on the
> street, but I’m going back to
> the hotel.


 
I no it's not the core discution but I never came across this expression 'get loaded' - or at least not with this meaning- is it a mistake [get laid] or does this expression exist?


----------



## Babu27

It could exist, even in french we have the same expression: être chargé = être saoul


----------



## KaRiNe_Fr

Salut,

Je cherchais comment traduire jailbait en français quand je suis tombée sur ce fil.
C'est à propos de la chanson du générique du dernier Stephen Frears (_Tamara Drewe_) : « Jailbait Jodie ».
Il me venait un truc du genre : Jodie, la fille pour laquelle on ferait bien un détournement de mineur... ou bien : la mineure qu'on aimerait bien détourner ! ou encore : la mineure qu'on détournerait bien !
Mais ça fait long !


----------



## Reliure

" la mineure qu'on *corromprait* bien ", ça te fait qq pieds de moins... et quelques années de plus, aussi


----------



## KaRiNe_Fr

Merci Reliure. 
_Corruption _de mineure marche aussi, et c'est plus orienté délit sexuel que le _détournement _de mineure (qui lui, n'est pas forcément sexuel, même s'il reste un délit)...


----------



## aroumpf

j'ai vu ça traduit "pousse-au-crime" et ça peut fonctionner dans certains cas


----------

